
Build a Portfolio Website in a Flash: Guide to Making a Site on GitHub Pages - jeffhale
https://towardsdatascience.com/build-a-portfolio-website-in-a-flash-9d5ec30a73a7?source=friends_link&sk=e58d743b55b200736b4212c7546360a4
======
Ill_ban_myself
I thought this was going to be an article about how Github is preventing
scraping of your personal information by recruiter sites by displaying your
profile information in a flash container.

